# Lets see those silly faces!



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's some of mine, sorry for the ridiculous watermark. I just had an issue over someone on a different forum cropping my watermarks off and claiming my pictures as their own so for online use I'm stamping it lightly across the middle. Anyways here's some "shake your money maker" pictures of Sammy in the shower. 
And of course him just being cute. I'm trying to get funny ones of Caleigh but she's good at timing her sillyness for when I don't have the camera on me.


----------



## bensmomma (Aug 18, 2010)

so far i can only find the one pic, but i love it when they make this face lol


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

drafts4ever said:


> Here's some of mine, sorry for the ridiculous watermark. I just had an issue over someone on a different forum cropping my watermarks off and claiming my pictures as their own so for online use I'm stamping it lightly across the middle. Anyways here's some "shake your money maker" pictures of Sammy in the shower.
> And of course him just being cute. I'm trying to get funny ones of Caleigh but she's good at timing her sillyness for when I don't have the camera on me.


i love him! look at that mane..i love it!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Love em! keep em coming! 

Regan: yeah he has a lot of mane to toss around and he sure knows how to make it fly!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

My Love-Love, Scooter trying to drink my coffee. Oh and please excuse my appearance...I am not a moose. We had an extreme winter here. I had to do everything I could to stay warm!


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I see you!!!!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Great pics everyone!!  
Jericho:









Harley:









Nick:









Kodi, he was serenading to Sophie. 









Heres one of Mikey, this was after I had been trying to catch him.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Ive got a couple


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

"Duuuuuh"









"Nng? I'm sleepy.."


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

lol so cute xD


----------



## JPegasus (Aug 24, 2010)

drafts4ever, your pics are very nice.... how do you have your camera set up? 

i need to get my server thing set up... i have some interesting pics...


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

That's with my d3000 that I'm still figuring out so honestly I don't know how I have it set up. I do know what new lens need though. My d40 I have figured out great and normally I have it on sports or manual mode with an sb600 flash a low iso normally at 400 or 600 I don't know all the fancy terms but I have the shutter on 300 outside for movement it's darker but it picks it up better and I can color and light correct it in Photoshop later.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

drafts4ever said:


> Here's some of mine, sorry for the ridiculous watermark. I just had an issue over someone on a different forum cropping my watermarks off and claiming my pictures as their own so for online use I'm stamping it lightly across the middle. Anyways here's some "shake your money maker" pictures of Sammy in the shower.
> And of course him just being cute. I'm trying to get funny ones of Caleigh but she's good at timing her sillyness for when I don't have the camera on me.



Oh my gosh, too cute!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

not sure what star was thinking but he was in his weed wacker mode


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

This is Cal.
He is one of the geldings in the pasture with my horse Tiny. He is a little arab that is always doing funny things with his head. He has the funniest body language!
He was threatening another horse in the pasture in this photo!
On the other hand he is a sweet horse and is fun to photograph.
It is not the best shot but I kept it because his face was so funny! 
hp


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Horses make the craziest faces!


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

Love all the funny face pictures!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I finally got some new one's lol I think Phantom is getting tired of me taking his picture all the time so he's sticking his tongue out at me lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

well this is the best one of my horse


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

River is the liver chestnut and Pearl is the cremello. River is always sticking her tounge out and Pearl just had a drink of Burbon LOL.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I have yet to get Caleigh's face with sour spray candy. It's a great face I just never have the camera on me or when I do I don't have the candy spray. I need to time it better. 

I love those tongue pictures! And Bourbon? I've heard of horses drinking beer but liquor! Lucky beastie! haha


----------



## FloofTheShire (Jan 11, 2010)

Funny Face by horseluvva4ever, on Flickr


----------



## JekkaLynn (May 21, 2010)

My mare Indy telling Cuss the cow to back off then making faces at getting her face cleaned.


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

My pony is always stealing stuff.. hats, clothes, halters, leadropes. & his latest thing for a while was the hose. we'd turn it on and he'd rip it out of the bucket and spray all the horses with the water.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Awww! My mare steals stuff! She doesn't like my green bandana so she'll take it off my head and she likes to knock my burgers out of my hand. Maybe she's telling me they aren't healthy?


----------



## horsegirl158 (Aug 23, 2010)

I have no idea what to say about this picture


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

They were playing!


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

timmy always makes funny faces


----------



## Kayley (Sep 11, 2010)

This is Aussie And Jewels


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

My lil man Hunter


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Toby


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Horse eats gate.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

My photo's hehe


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

He hasn't had his folgers yet  by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Jaliibean (Aug 28, 2010)

These are some pictures I have of my horse being silly. 


Sorry for the picture overload!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Maybe not so much "silly" as just plain 'humiliating'...Lol!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

haha! Love the glasses!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

ShutUpJoe said:


> Horse eats gate.


 
is this your horse?


love this picture..funny


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

kim_angel said:


> Toby


 
this picture actually made me laugh.


----------

